# Wie pflege ich einen rohen Alu-Rahmen richtig?



## RockAddict (16. Mai 2018)

Hab schon gelesen das es passieren kann, und bei meinen eigenen Auto-Felgen schon gesehen, dass unbehandeltes Aluminium ausblühen kann.
Da ich nicht über nasse und gestreute Straßen fahre, ist die halbe miete schonmal drin, aber was kann ich für die Rahmenpflege noch machen um das vorzubeugen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Mai 2018)

Bitte mal Sufu nutzen, daß ist ja kein Nicolai spezifisches Thema. Aber selbst hier gibt's schon eines
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-raw-rahmen-pflegen.842706/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (16. Mai 2018)

Ich danke dir 
Kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Mai 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nicolai-rahmenfarbe-raw.733712/#post-12475203


----------



## hempblend (9. Juni 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Hab schon gelesen das es passieren kann, und bei meinen eigenen Auto-Felgen schon gesehen, dass unbehandeltes Aluminium ausblühen kann.
> Da ich nicht über nasse und gestreute Straßen fahre, ist die halbe miete schonmal drin, aber was kann ich für die Rahmenpflege noch machen um das vorzubeugen?




3M Scotch-Brite .. Ballistol universalöl Spray drauf und damit den Rahmen behandeln und anschliessend mit Mikrofaser abwischen (Da entsteht eine schwarze Schicht). Hat sich bei Liteville Works Finish über Jahre bewährt. Reicht wenn man das 2-3x im Jahr macht.


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Juni 2018)

Ballistol auf das Schleifflies kenne ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Seneca02 (10. Juni 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Hab schon gelesen das es passieren kann, und bei meinen eigenen Auto-Felgen schon gesehen, dass unbehandeltes Aluminium ausblühen kann.
> Da ich nicht über nasse und gestreute Straßen fahre, ist die halbe miete schonmal drin, aber was kann ich für die Rahmenpflege noch machen um das vorzubeugen?



Grundsätzlich kann das zwar passieren, aber bei der von Nicolai verwendeten Aluminiumlegierung wohl eher nicht. Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren auch bei Salz und behandle den Rahmen nicht, da passiert nichts. Alufelgen haben eine andere Legierung...


----------



## Antlion90 (6. Juli 2018)

Beste Pflege für den perfekten "Neu" Look wird vermutlich eine Klarlackschicht sein, direkt nach erhalt vom neuen Raw Rahmen.


----------

